# Game 73: Hawks @ Nets--04.04.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 73
Atlanta Hawks (22-48) @ New Jersey Nets (44-28)**
Tuesday April 4th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: WWOR Channel 9
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Royal Ivey*</td><td>*Joe Johnson*</td><td>*Zaza Pachulia*</td><td>*Josh Smith*</td><td>*Al Harrington*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>3.9</td><td>20.5</td><td>11.5</td><td>10.2</td><td>19.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>4.1</td><td>8.1</td><td>6.5</td><td>6.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>6.7</td><td>1.6</td><td>2.1</td><td>3.1</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Josh Childress*</td><td>*Marvin Willaims*</td><td>*Anthony Gundy*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>10.0</td><td>7.9</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.3</td><td>4.7</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.8</td><td>.7</td><td>0</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.8</td><td>24.0</td><td>13.4</td><td>19.6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>5.9</td><td>6.2</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.9</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Hawks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Joe Johnson 20.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Zaza Pachulia 8.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Joe Johnson 6.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.87</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Joe Johnson 1.36</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .78</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Josh Smith 2.44</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 50.0%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Josh Childress 55.4%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 36.7%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Josh Childress 53.8%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 81.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Salim Stoudamire 90.0%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>44-28</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>34-38</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>30-43</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>26-47</td><td>18.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>19-53</td><td>25</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>59-14</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>48-25</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>44-28</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>44-29</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>37-35</td><td>21.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>37-36</td><td>22</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>35-37</td><td>23.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>34-38</td><td>24.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Nets Lead Season Series 2-1*
12.30.05: Nets 99 - Hawks 91
02.27.06: Nets 102 - Hawks 104 OT
03.31.06: Nets 91 - Hawks 88


*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I'll update the stats later...just wanted to get the thread up so people can post.


----------



## uptown4784

Zoran Key reserve?? lol I rather have L.Murray. lol I hate zoran


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

uptown4784 said:


> Zoran Key reserve?? lol I rather have L.Murray. lol I hate zoran


 It's not about which players people like the best. Zoran plays more minutes and comes in off the bench before Murray, so thats why he's in there.


----------



## Vinsane

We need a good game from Vince it is about time he put on a show for the home crowd I wanna see an encore, this is a must win game


----------



## persian pride

This Hawk team is a very good team. I do not understand why their record is so poor!!!
I like J. Johnson, Al Harington and Josh Childress.....Atlanta should build on these 3 players


----------



## theKidd-5

oooooooooooooooo not again....... i better tell the doctor again, that im going to have an other heartattack..!


----------



## neoxsupreme

persian pride said:


> This Hawk team is a very good team. I do not understand why their record is so poor!!!
> I like J. Johnson, Al Harington and Josh Childress.....Atlanta should build on these 3 players


They're a young team. They can't close out games.


----------



## geeXone

Very important game, Nets are at that point where the whole NBA is looking at them wondering if there is any flaws in their play right now. They can't let their guard down, Nets are making a statement that they are elite, and so it should be that way. I'm hoping for a game where NJ leads all the way, whether its a 20 point margin or 5 point margin :clap:


----------



## miki

Nets will win.Nenad will abuse Zaza tonight.Go Nets.


----------



## VC4MVP

im goin 2 this game i intend to sneak down from the upper level down to courtside as i did against pheonix and the knicks, (against pheonix when the players walked into the lockerroom at the end of the game i high fived rj, cliff, zoran, nachbar, and i think collins :clap: !)


----------



## ATLien

Again?

ATL is off a couple days rest, and didn't bother to show up versus Memphis, so maybe they'll be able to hang with the Nets for 3 and a half quarters again.

Or, maybe not. Who knows with this team. One day they will lose and give up 125 points to an expansion team. The next day they will beat the Pistons.


----------



## HB

Hawks wll be looking to end this nets streak


----------



## GM3

Does everybody but us have someone off the bench averaging over 10ppg?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> Does everybody but us have someone off the bench averaging over 10ppg?


 It's not the quanity of the points......It's the quality of the points from your bench (player), but I think you're right..lol


----------



## Brasil

Josh Smith is playing great tin the last games. 

If Hawks had pick Paul in the last draft, they would be be in playoffs.


----------



## Vinsane

The hawks will shhut down Kristic tonight as they always do
I expect a good game from Vince after the heat game


----------



## master8492

Kidd's leading the team in rebounding? Nice.
Atlanta should look to box him out since they got beat up on the boards the last game.


----------



## HB

Who in the world is Anthony Gundy?


----------



## Netted

Vinsane said:


> *The hawks will shhut down Kristic tonight as they always do*
> I expect a good game from Vince after the heat game


Are you hoping?


----------



## master8492

Hbwoy said:


> Who in the world is Anthony Gundy?


NBDL called up. Supposed to be one of the best offensive guards down there but Lue has return so he won't be seeing many minutes.


----------



## ATLien

Brasil said:


> Josh Smith is playing great tin the last games.


For the month of April, he is averaging 26 PPG, 7 RPG, 5 APG, 5 BPG.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

TheATLien said:


> For the month of April, he is averaging 26 PPG, 7 RPG, 5 APG, 5 BPG.


 even though we're only 4 days into the month and I'm assuming one game, those are some crazy numbers.


----------



## XRay34

Nets 98
Hawks 93

Another tight one

Winner and once again NEW ATLANTIC DIVISION Champions, yoooooo new jersey nets


----------



## Jizzy

My computer is currently 'under construction' so I'll have to post on my PSP. Damn, this sucks


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Joe Johnson is just coming off a rare bad game. Hope he repeats it so we can get our starters some rest.


----------



## Vinsane

I'll be doin PBP


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> I'll be doin PBP


 Haha... TMac11 and I were trying to get GM3 to do it, but you'll do.

Good job Vinsane.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Looks like there will be a pregame show.


----------



## Vinsane

childress aint playin


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ByeByeKMart said:


> Joe Johnson is just coming off a rare bad game. Hope he repeats it so we can get our starters some rest.


 Can't forget about Josh Smith too, he goes nuts against the Nets.


----------



## GM3

Set your VCR's or DVR's. Jackson and Albert in the house.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> childress aint playin


 very nice.


----------



## XRay34

So what happened to UPN9? 

Doesn't exist no more


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> So what happened to UPN9?
> 
> Doesn't exist no more


 They merged with WB?

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

it's time to go. go nets.


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane will do pbp if Carter scores. So if Carter has a quiet night, don't expect much pbp


----------



## mjm1

Petey said:


> They merged with WB?
> 
> -Petey


no that will happen in september. I guess they just wanted a little change before then


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> They merged with WB?
> 
> -Petey


 Yeah, they merged and are making some new channel that is like the "best of" both of them (aka, WWE and the Gilmore Girls)


----------



## Vinsane

Vinsane said:


> childress aint playin


My Bad
Zaza aint playin


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, they merged and are making some new channel that is like the "best of" both of them (aka, WWE and the Gilmore Girls)


What a crock... how can the Gilmore Girls be part of anything entitled the best of? Unless there is nudity on the show now?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

uh oh, John Edwards is starting, I heard he's got a killer crossover (I hope someone gets it)


----------



## GM3

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, they merged and are making some new channel that is like the "best of" both of them (aka, WWE and the Gilmore Girls)


As long as SmallVille still there when its all said and done, im good.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> My Bad
> Zaza aint playin


 childress and zaza aren't playing.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> What a crock... how can the Gilmore Girls be part of anything entitled the best of? Unless there is nudity on the show now?
> 
> -Petey


 I'm not afraid to say it, I'm a regular watcher of the gilmore girls.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> My Bad
> Zaza aint playin


 Even better.

Zaza was a great pickup for the Hawks this offseason.

Smith jumping? Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nets win tip

VC 3 from deep.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince still hot from way down to, insane.


----------



## XRay34

vinsane off to the early wacking


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> Vinsane will do pbp if Carter scores. So if Carter has a quiet night, don't expect much pbp


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 20 (13 members and 7 guests) 
*Vinsane*, haha, give the ball to vince.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> uh oh, John Edwards is starting, I heard he's got a killer crossover (I hope someone gets it)


 :laugh:


----------



## Phenom Z28

I love the start of the game so far! :clap: Carter 3 RJ Jam.


----------



## GM3

Harrington misses 3

and Rj loses it

Joe Johnson hits a 2

3-2 Nets

VC gets in the paint but no foul

Hawks lose it..lead to RJ dunk

5-2 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ByeByeKMart said:


> :laugh:


 I'm glad someone appreciated/got it.


----------



## Petey

*Vinsane PBP:*
Some random Net passes the ball, some random Net dunks the ball!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Harrington misses

RJ draws foul on Ivey1st)...side out

Collins misses, VC gets it, misses, Collins gets rebound

Nets miss

Johnson lays it up

5-4 Nets

Under 10 to play

Krstic playing quarterback wtf?


----------



## mjm1

nenad throws it out of bounds


----------



## jarkid

they are nasty bird, lol.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets playing kind of lackadasical so far...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

sloppy game so far.


----------



## jarkid

hey, vinsane, say something !


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ beautiful!


----------



## XRay34

Cavs up 40-35 on the Sixers with 9:19 in 1st half.


----------



## jarkid

Joe Johnson is on fire , help.


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses 3

Johnson hits 3

7-5 Hawks

RJ misses Kidd gets rebound

RJ with the reverse and gets the foul

tied at 7..RJ makes the FT

8-7 Nets.


----------



## Petey

*Vinsane PBP:*
Nets PG rebound off RJ's miss, some Net with the layup on the other side of the rim, fouled, going to the line. Why not pass to Vince Carter?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

what a nice play by kidd.

My mom can't believe his passing ability. "He looks one way and throws it the other. Kidd does that all the time, doesn't he?"


----------



## NR 1

c`mon get 13


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Cavs up 40-35 on the Sixers with 9:19 in 1st half.


i hate LBJ and cavs, go to ****, cavs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> hey, vinsane, say something !


 maybe he meant he was going to do play by play outloud to himself while watching the game?


----------



## mjm1

carter misses a 15 foot uncontested jumper, but makes 28 footers with ease?


----------



## GM3

Ivey misses

Carter misses a fadeaway

Edwards lays it up

9-8 Hawks

RJ misses 3

Smith misses 3

Krstic with the dunk!

10-9 Nets


----------



## Petey

JKidd to Nenad... Nenad w/ the facial on Smith!

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> uh oh, John Edwards is starting, I heard he's got a killer crossover (I hope someone gets it)


Hahaha!!












I guess when that VP gig fell through, he settled on playing for the Hawks.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> what a nice play by kidd.
> 
> My mom can't believe his passing ability. "He looks one way and throws it the other. Kidd does that all the time, doesn't he?"


Your Mom for MVP. :clap: She should pair up with Mark Jackson and be the commentators for Yes. :yes: :clap:


----------



## GM3

Smith loses it

Rj loses it but Krstic cleans it up and lays it up

12-9 Nets

Hawks take timeout


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> i hate LBJ and cavs, go to ****, cavs.


 but the cavs winning will lock up the atlantic for the Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

boring


----------



## Petey

LOL

Hawks loses it, Carter should get creditted w/ the steal, to Kidd, to RJ... RJ off the backboard as he loses it. Krstic w/ the board and finishes.

Jackson claiming it was an assist... LOL

Hawks TO.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

nice job, krstic, go nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> Your Mom for MVP. :clap: She should pair up with Mark Jackson and be the commentators for Yes. :yes: :clap:


 :laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> boring


 I missed that play


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> boring


 Your PBP is horrid.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

Nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Hahaha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when that VP gig fell through, he settled on playing for the Hawks.


 haha, gotta make a living somehow.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC oop!!


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane get the rubber out


----------



## GM3

Hawks lose it

Kidd Ooop to Carter! nice!

14-9 Nets


----------



## Petey

Nets 12-9.

Hawks w/ another turnover.

Carter takes the lob and finishes.

Nets filling up the stat sheet.

Krstic foul on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

What a nice play out of the time out. Kidd to Vince for the dunk.


----------



## XRay34

"Carter went to the bucket against 3 people"

Who said that? Frank?


----------



## 7M3

That was a simply brilliant pass. Vince hadn't even started cutting to the basket when Jason threw that in the air, and it was perfectly placed.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Sweet jumper by RJ.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> but the cavs winning will lock up the atlantic for the Nets.


if we win tonight, whether cavs win or not, we will still be the atlantic championship.

i don't want to see cavs win again, only nets can have winning streak.


----------



## Petey

Hawks miss, Krstic board.

RJ takes a jumper off the screen and hits.

Harrington misses, Krstic board.

Nets 8-0 run.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Ivey misses

RJ misses

RJ hits

16-9 Nets

Harrington misses a 3

Kidd misses a 3, Krstic rebounds, puts it up and Edwards with the goaltend.


----------



## ghoti

justasking? said:


> Your Mom for MVP. :clap: She should pair up with Mark Jackson and be the commentators for Yes. :yes: :clap:


She can be like Snapper Jones. Just hang around the booth and interject every so often.

I like that!


----------



## XRay34

Cavs game will end before Nets game though


----------



## Phenom Z28

How the f do the Nets have 18 points alreaddy?


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses? Krstic offensive board, goaltended by the Hawks.

Edwards... 

Edwards misses, Kidd board... out to RJ... RJ fouled by Ivy, shot not good.

What a loooonnnng pass.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Collins playing excellent D and rebounding on both ends


----------



## 7M3

Kidd is absolutely putting on a show with his passing.

RJ travelled BTW.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

4 assists for Kidd already. 8 points for RJ.


----------



## GM3

Hawks miss

Kidd throws it to RJ and he draws foul will shoot 2

RJ hits 1st...and 2nd.

20-9 nets


----------



## justasking?

ghoti said:


> She can be like Snapper Jones. Just hang around the booth and interject every so often.
> 
> I like that!


That would be great too! :yes: Maybe a smooth comment here and there. :yes:


----------



## jarkid

20-9 Nets.

hey, vinsane, i want you to say something, or it's really BORING.


----------



## 7M3

I'd rather Vince jack up 30 footers than be indecisive and turn the ball over.


----------



## mjm1

carter wanted to shoot, changes mind and takes too many steps though and called for travel.


----------



## GM3

Hawks miss

Kidd to Carter but he traveled.

Under 5 to play

Its feels weird watching this on UPN

RJ almost steals it, Cliffy in for Krstic


----------



## Petey

Johnson misses, Carter board.

Carter w/ the steps.

Hawks ball.

RJ w/ the deflection.

Great to see w/ a 11 point lead still very intensive defense.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> She can be like Snapper Jones. Just hang around the booth and interject every so often.
> 
> I like that!


 Thats what she pretty much does. She walks in the room every now and then and will just make some comment and then leave again


----------



## HB

Well seems like nets have control of this


----------



## GM3

Hawks miss

Lue gets board but travels

3 second violation on Nets


----------



## jarkid

jarkid said:


> 20-9 Nets.
> 
> hey, vinsane, i want you to say something, or it's really BORING.


vinsane is not here.


----------



## NR 1

not bad start of the game..


----------



## 7M3

jesus christ, over the back


----------



## XRay34

Who hurt Vinsane's feelings?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> vinsane is not here.


 :laugh: so his entire play by play was that one word 3 minutes into the game?


----------



## GM3

Smith misses

Carter with the foul

Lue misses, loose ball foul on Hawks Smith

Nets will shoot 2.. Hawks in Penatly

Under 4 to play


----------



## ByeByeKMart

One thing I noticed is Kidd has a tendency to play a lot less risky in playoff games. For example, in the playoff run 2 years ago with KMart, i can't remember one Alleyoop, and Kidd threw them every game during the reg season. Tonight he is throwing "Risky" no look passes, and it is paying off. Maybe he should do that in the playoffs more?


----------



## Petey

Haha... Collins argued his way off the line on the loose ball foul, RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Joe Johnson is so smooth. How is he not averaging 25 ppg?


----------



## GM3

RJ hits both

22-9 Nets

Under 3 to play

Johnson gets in the paint and hits

22-11 Nets

Kickball on Smith, another smith

TV Timeout


----------



## HB

RJ off to a good start


----------



## XRay34

Richard Jefferson 11
Rest of Nets 11
Hawks 11

Timeout, 2MIN+ to go in 1st.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ByeByeKMart said:


> One thing I noticed is Kidd has a tendency to play a lot less risky in playoff games. For example, in the playoff run 2 years ago with KMart, i can't remember one Alleyoop, and Kidd threw them every game during the reg season. Tonight he is throwing "Risky" no look passes, and it is paying off. Maybe he should do that in the playoffs more?


 well in the playoffs they'll also be up against better teams then the Hawks.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hey What's Up....How's everyone doing tonight?.........I'm late for the party again (at work).....What have I missed so far?.....How's the team look tonight?


----------



## Rollydog

Petey said:


> JKidd to Nenad... Nenad w/ the facial on Smith!
> 
> -Petey


Can anyone describe this one to me in further detail? I need my krazy krstic shenanigans fix!


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Who hurt Vinsane's feelings?


haha, who else? he is unhappy after saying "boring"


----------



## Jizzy

Mark Jackson: 'Twin is the ultimate role player'


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Joe Johnson is so smooth. How is he not averaging 25 ppg?


 Guessing he's getting a hefty amount of defensive coverage with the offensively challenged unit he plays with.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Hawks are 7-27 on the road this year...just a nice nugget for you guys...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Hey What's Up....How's everyone doing tonight?.........I'm late for the party again (at work).....What have I missed so far?.....How's the team look tonight?


 you've missed the Nets owning the Hawks.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :laugh: so his entire play by play was that one word 3 minutes into the game?


haha, maybe, but vinsane is back again.


----------



## GM3

Reset: Vaughn, Carter, RJ, Cliffy, Collins

RJ misses

Smith misses

Under 2 to play

Cliffy misses 3

Lue hits

22-13 Nets


----------



## XRay34

Cavs now up 61-46 on the Sixers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Guessing he's getting a hefty amount of defensive coverage with the offensively challenged unit he plays with.
> 
> -Petey


 Yeah, outside of Harrington, there isn't a big offensive threat on this team yet...Smith still has plenty of room to grow though


----------



## GM3

Batista hits

22-15 Nets

under 1

Cliffy draws foul will shoot 2

Planinic in for RJ


----------



## HB

Seems Larrry Hughes is back for the Cavs


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> you've missed the Nets owning the Hawks.


 Well I'm enjoying the OWNage, and I want me some CHicken Tonight...lol....GO NETS!


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Cavs now up 61-46 on the Sixers.


i don't want them to finish our winning streak, but we will end them.


----------



## Real

Mark: "Looks like they wanted a Tyronne Lue lookalike"

Marv: "You think they signed him because of that?" 

Mark: "Well, they have nothing to play for, so why not?" 

....

Marv: "Mark, I think you've hit the wall."


----------



## GM3

Cliffy hits 1 of 2

23-15 Nets

Smith hits front rim

final secons, Carter to Planinic and cant hit

23-15 Nets End of 1st


----------



## mjm1

why does carter not take the last shot of the quarter? I DONT UNDERSTAND!


----------



## XRay34

65-46 Cavs 

1:21 to go in 1st half


----------



## Vinsane

I'm back had to run to the store


----------



## XRay34

I wanna see Nets 14 game streak vs. Cavs 10 game streak when we play them.

Thats gonna be nice


----------



## neoxsupreme

ByeByeKMart said:


> One thing I noticed is Kidd has a tendency to play a lot less risky in playoff games. For example, in the playoff run 2 years ago with KMart, i can't remember one Alleyoop, and Kidd threw them every game during the reg season. Tonight he is throwing "Risky" no look passes, and it is paying off. Maybe he should do that in the playoffs more?


I agree w/ this post. Sometimes it's good to go for it & take risks when there are opportunities on some plays. But in order for risks to work you can't be tentative. You have to be confident when making certain decisions.


----------



## Vinsane

Anyone watchin the Cavs/Sixers game how is hughes doing


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> why does carter not take the last shot of the quarter? I DONT UNDERSTAND!


He wasn't shooting very well in that first quarter. He was dribbling up and found the open guy. Probably better than a pull-up 3... Maybe not... All I know is Z is not the guy I would have passed to.


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> I'm back had to run to the store



bought erotic toys while watching vince?


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> He wasn't shooting very well in that first quarter. He was dribbling up and found the open guy. Probably better than a pull-up 3... Maybe not... All I know is Z is not the guy I would have passed to.


meanin carter should have shot


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> I'm back had to run to the store


haha, we miss you so much.

why did u go to the store, for what


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> bought erotic toys while watching vince?


you have got to be a ***


----------



## Jizzy

Nets rock my universe


----------



## Vinsane

jarkid said:



> haha, we miss you so much.
> 
> why did u go to the store, for what


pick up somethin to drink


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter OMFG


----------



## 7M3

yikes


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> bought erotic toys while watching vince?


 :laugh:


----------



## GM3

Start of 2nd

Harrington loses it

RESET: Vaughn, Carter, Planinic, Cliffy, Collins

Carter misses 3

Lue hits 3 but offensive foul on Batista(1st)

Oh the sickness, VC with the dunk

25-15 Nets

Under 11 to play

Harrington hits 2

25-17 Nets.


----------



## neoxsupreme

If Nets win they will tie a season high 13 game winning streak held by Dallas I believe.


----------



## Real

Mark: "RJ says: 'Oh my goodness, I want to be like him when I grow up'"


----------



## GM3

Hawks miss

Murray misses

Planinic keeps it alive

Carter gets the foul.no roll

Carter hits 1st...2nd

27-17 Nets

Under 10 to play

Lue misses 3

Carter misses 3


----------



## Real

Damn, nice block by Vince. 

On Al Harrington no less.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Zoran....lose that part. jus.....just lose it. Please...


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> pick up somethin to drink


sounds nice.


----------



## mjm1

carter may be the nets best shot blocker, its no joke.


----------



## GM3

Carter blocks Harrington

Planinic fouls..side out

Johnson slams it

27-19 Nets

Nets take time out

Under 9 to play


----------



## Real

Donta Smith slams it home. 

TO Nets.


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> Nets rock my universe


Nets son buenas.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Great sign for the Nets.

Carter is missing 3s. He'll get frustrated. And take it out on the rim by attacking it.


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> carter may be the nets best shot blocker, its no joke.


why is not Krstic?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VCFSO2000 said:


> Great sign for the Nets.
> 
> Carter is missing 3s. He'll get frustrated. And take it out on the rim by attacking it.


 hopefully


----------



## Real

Scary Movie 4 looks funny as hell.


----------



## Rollydog

We're up by 9 and shooting 30% from the field. Curious and curiouser.


----------



## jarkid

Carter should assist his teammate.


----------



## Real

This team is rolling. 

2006 Atlantic Division Champions.


----------



## GM3

RESET: Vaughn, Kidd, Planinic, Murray, Cliffy

Murray hits

Harrington misses

Vaughn hits

31-19 Nets

Under 8

Murray pushes off Lue


----------



## Phenom Z28

Net2 said:


> Scary Movie 4 looks funny as hell.


"I gotta put that on myspace!"
:rofl:


----------



## AND1NBA

Is it me or is this game really boring? Maybe it's because I'm listening to the Hawks announcers? They sound really depressed IMO.


----------



## GM3

RJ in for Planinic

Johnson hits

31-21 Nets

Vaughn hits

33-21 Nets

Hawks miss

Kidd hits 

35-21 Nets


----------



## mjm1

murray has the longest arms ive seen, he's just snatching every rebound in sight! as i speak he nearly blocked harringtons dunk!


----------



## Phenom Z28

AND1NBA said:


> Is it me or is this game really boring? Maybe it's because I'm listening to the Hawks announcers? They sound really depressed IMO.


The Hawks commentators are the best home commentators in the league IMHO.

I know what you're saying though, incredibley boring game.


----------



## GM3

Under 7 to play

Krstic in for Cliffy

Harrington draws foul..hits 1st and misses 2nd

35-22 Nets

Krstic misses

Batista gets fouled on RJ (1st)


----------



## XRay34

Halfway through the 2nd, and Hawks got 22 points

nets D is just rediculous


----------



## mjm1

and the refs are calling every single ticky tack POSSIBLE on the nets.


----------



## Jizzy

Our bench kicks ***


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> murray has the longest arms ive seen, he's just snatching every rebound in sight! as i speak he nearly blocked harringtons dunk!


sure, and his arms are very strong, that's why he can be our PF.


----------



## ghoti

"That's what I call a steady diet of Atkins!"

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!

Where is the Mark Jackson thread?


----------



## XRay34

Joe Johnson is sick


----------



## GM3

Johnson gets fouled will shoot 2

Hits 1st..2nd

35-24 Nets

Under 6 to play

Krstic cant hit in the paint

Grundey misses

Krstic cant get it, gets board and cant get it

Johnson hits 3

35-27 Nets

Nets take a timeout


----------



## Vinsane

bring back vince


----------



## ATLien

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> The Hawks commentators are the best home commentators in the league IMHO.
> 
> I know what you're saying though, incredibley boring game.


yes! Hawks announcers are dope. How can you hate on Steve Smith!?

Is Joe Johnson the only one playing?


----------



## jarkid

nenad, stop missing !!


----------



## mjm1

krstic, take a seat. SHOWS ABSOLUTELY NO AGGRESIVENESS, YOU HAVE TO SLAM THE ****ING BALL MORON


----------



## ghoti

I don't think this game is boring at all.

The Nets are going for 13 straight wins and a division championship!


----------



## Real

ghoti said:


> Where is the Mark Jackson thread?


I was going to make one but I got too lazy. (Kidding)

I'll go make one now if there isn't one already


----------



## HB

Who is guarding Johnson?


----------



## GM3

Mets supporting the Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> I don't think this game is boring at all.
> 
> The Nets are going for 13 straight wins and a division championship!


 But you're not looking at what really matters.

How many 360's has vince done?


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> krstic, take a seat. SHOWS ABSOLUTELY NO AGGRESIVENESS, YOU HAVE TO SLAM THE ****ING BALL MORON


hahaha, i like this quote, that's why i admire mjm1. it's vigor


----------



## mjm1

the refs can go to hell really


----------



## Vinsane

why the hell is vince not in


----------



## AND1NBA

Grandmazter3 said:


> Mets supporting the Nets


eh?


----------



## GM3

RJ hits

37-27 Nets

Under 5

Holding foul on Collins(1st)

Harrington will shoot 2

Damn were over the limit

Harrington misses both 

RJ hits 3

40-27 Nets


----------



## ghoti

mjm1 said:


> krstic, take a seat. SHOWS ABSOLUTELY NO AGGRESIVENESS, YOU HAVE TO SLAM THE ****ING BALL MORON












"I'm not a moron. You moron."


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> why the hell is vince not in


 cause they're up 13?


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> why the hell is vince not in


haha. :laugh: you don't know frank's rotation?


----------



## ghoti

The great David Wright at the game.

A winner watching winners.


----------



## 7M3

Krstic raped on the inside, no call.


----------



## mjm1

is it me, or does grundy look like lue. its scary. AND KRSTIC GETS BLOCKED AGAIN, what the **** is he doing?


----------



## GM3

Grundey misses 3

RJ cant hit 3

Under 4 to play

Edwards lays it up

40-29 Nets

Krstic misses lay up

Collins steals it

Krstic complaining to ref on no foul call

Carter in for Vaughn

Carter hits

42-29 Netes


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> The great David Wright at the game.
> 
> A winner watching winners.


 Or (in addition) maybe he's watching his cousin Antoine


----------



## fruitcake

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Or maybe he's watching his cousin Antoine


are you serious? antoine wright's cousin is david wright?


----------



## mjm1

the REFS CALL ANOTHER TICKEY TACK FOUL. GET IT THROUGH YOUR HEADS REFS, you keep on giving them points for bull**** grazing of arms.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> are you serious? antoine wright's cousin is david wright?


 no. I was making a joke about the same last name thing.


----------



## AND1NBA

Put Wright in! DO IT FRANK!


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Or (in addition) maybe he's watching his cousin Antoine


Why didn't he come to the Memphis game so he could see his cousin Lorenzen, too?


----------



## Phenom Z28

What's up with all these Shaq/Dr. Phil commercials lately?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Phil Jackson has 7 13+ game winning streaks :eek8:


----------



## mjm1

Bull**** Bull**** Bull**** Callllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## GM3

Johnson at the line?

Hits 1st...2nd

42-31 Nets

Under 3

OMG VC OOOP but wont count, Collins fouled


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Why didn't he come to the Memphis game so he could see his cousin Lorenzen, too?


 Willie wouldn't let him leave practice. This is his reward for hitting that homerun.


----------



## dfunk15

bs call, that was clean screen


----------



## XRay34

Are you f'n kidding me?


----------



## Real

Aw **** Collins. :angel:


----------



## mjm1

krstic get off THE FLOOR


----------



## Vinsane

Kristic sucks against the hawks


----------



## XRay34

Krstic misses both


----------



## ATLien

ghoti said:


> The great David Wright at the game.
> 
> A *winner* watching winners.


Tsk, tsk, tsk.

:clown:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> no. I was making a joke about the same last name thing.


 This is for anyone to answer.....Compared to last weeks Nets & Hawks Game......Does this game look similiar or different, and nobody say "We're Winning" please (Smart *** around here lol)....I know that but I can't see the game and I want to have some sort of visual of how we're playing........By the way keep the asskickery going tonight RJ......MR AVERAGE MY *** :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> is it me, or does grundy look like lue. its scary. AND KRSTIC GETS BLOCKED AGAIN, what the **** is he doing?


Hey MJM. Hey MJM. Hey MJM. Hey MJM. Hey MJM


----------



## XRay34

LeBron going crazy now

30 Points with 8 minutes to go in the 3rd

87-63 Cavs over Sixers.


----------



## Phenom Z28

These ****ing refs! :curse:


----------



## GM3

Harrington hits

42-33 Nets

Krstic finally gets the call

Misses 1st...misses 2nd

under 2 to play

foul on Harrington

Offensive foul on Krstic

RJ mad at that one


----------



## mjm1

I Am Going To Punch The ****ing Refs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

rofl

Lawrence: "That's unbelievable."


----------



## XRay34

How comes Nets always play bad vs. Hawks?

4th game and all 4 are now close.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I see the NBA Refs are at it again.....They've gotta make things interesting like always.....I'm actually kind of glad I'm at work and can't watch the game (Orlando Sucks)


----------



## Rollydog

nm


----------



## GM3

Offensive foul on Hawks

Kidd misses

under 1 to play

Smith dunks it

42-35 Nets

Collins gets blocked, Krstic recovers and gets goaltended and the foul


----------



## jarkid

krsitc, poor krstic.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Play by play anyone?


----------



## Phenom Z28

What was that from Nenad? Had to make sure the net was pretty enough for him to shoot FTs?


----------



## XRay34

And they dunk the ball with 1 on shot clock

45-37 @ Half


----------



## mjm1

absolutely no defense on that possession.


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits FT

45-35 Nets

Smith Dunks it

*Half 

45-37 Nets*


----------



## jarkid

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Play by play anyone?


NJ 1:04 Jason Kidd missed Jump Shot 
ATL 55.0 Defensive Rebound by Joe Johnson 
ATL 39.0 Josh Smith made Slam Dunk, Assist Tyronn Lue 
NJ 23.0 Jason Collins missed Jump Shot, Blocked by Josh Smith 
NJ 23.0 Offensive Rebound by Jason Collins 
NJ 23.0 Nenad Krstic made Layup 
ATL 23.0 Shooting foul on Donta Smith 
NJ 23.0 Nenad Krstic made Free Throw (9 PTS) 

45-35 nets. 23 secs to go.


----------



## Real

Come on Krstic


----------



## Vinsane

Someone tell me how come Vince our best player can go minutes without touching the ball
Instead we got Kristic turnin it over or gettin it blocked
Kidd takin ill-advised jumpers


----------



## jarkid

LBJ has an old face, damn, Carter and RJ will let him know he is poor.


----------



## AND1NBA

I wish RJ could block shots like Josh Smith. He would no doubt be the top SF in the league.


----------



## XRay34

jarkid said:


> LBJ has an old face, damn, Carter and RJ will let him know he is poor.



huh


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> Someone tell me how come Vince our best player can go minutes without touching the ball
> Instead we got Kristic turnin it over or gettin it blocked
> Kidd takin ill-advised jumpers


:laugh: this is why i can not read this thread without your article. :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> absolutely no defense on that possession.


Hey MJM. Hey MJM. Hey MJM. Hey MJM


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> NJ 1:04 Jason Kidd missed Jump Shot
> ATL 55.0 Defensive Rebound by Joe Johnson
> ATL 39.0 Josh Smith made Slam Dunk, Assist Tyronn Lue
> NJ 23.0 Jason Collins missed Jump Shot, Blocked by Josh Smith
> NJ 23.0 Offensive Rebound by Jason Collins
> NJ 23.0 Nenad Krstic made Layup
> ATL 23.0 Shooting foul on Donta Smith
> NJ 23.0 Nenad Krstic made Free Throw (9 PTS)
> 
> 45-35 nets. 23 secs to go.


Thank You Jarkid....We're up at the half.....I'm sure it wasn't a perfect half, but we're halfway to lucky number 13 (my daughters birthday) and I'm content with that.....Now Coach Frank light a fire under their asses at the half and have them come out on a rampage....lol


----------



## JCB

Vinsane said:


> Someone tell me how come Vince our best player can go minutes without touching the ball
> Instead we got Kristic turnin it over or gettin it blocked
> Kidd takin ill-advised jumpers


because basketball is a _team_ sport


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> LBJ has an old face, damn, Carter and RJ will let him know he is poor.


 I have no idea what that means.


----------



## XRay34

93-68 Cavs with 5 minutes to go in 3rd

No one in our division plays D cept us. Knicks, Celtics, Raptors, Sixers give up 100ish a night on average and lately 110+


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chaser 55 said:


> because basketball is a _team_ sport


 What is this te-team thing? you've got some explaining to do.


----------



## GM3

Vinsane said:


> Someone tell me how come Vince our best player can go minutes without touching the ball
> Instead we got Kristic turnin it over or gettin it blocked
> Kidd takin ill-advised jumpers


<sarcas>Its a conspiracy by the NBA to keep Carter down and increase Wade's populatrity. </sarcasm>


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I have no idea what that means.


lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## big furb

Vinsane said:


> Someone tell me how come Vince our best player can go minutes without touching the ball
> Instead we got Kristic turnin it over or gettin it blocked
> Kidd takin ill-advised jumpers


You're act is getting as old as carter15nets. We know you like vince, stop beating us over the head with it. 

We're up 8 against a team that always seems to give us problems, that's a good thing people. Lets hope they can keep it up


----------



## jarkid

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Thank You Jarkid....We're up at the half.....I'm sure it wasn't a perfect half, but we're halfway to lucky number 13 (my daughters birthday) and I'm content with that.....Now Coach Frank light a fire under their asses at the half and have them come out on a rampage....lol


happy birthday to your daughter :banana:


----------



## JCB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> What is this te-team thing? you've got some explaining to do.


 :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> Hey MJM. Hey MJM. Hey MJM. Hey MJM


i will be reporting this type of behavior to a mod.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> happy birthday to your daughter :banana:


Thank You... :cheers:


----------



## ghoti

jarkid said:


> LBJ has an old face, damn


Wait until you see Greg Oden. He looks like he's 45.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

So is Curly really having that bad of a game?


----------



## Vinsane

Hope Vince goes off like yesterday


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Wait until you see Greg Oden. He looks like he's 45.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> Hope Vince goes off like yesterday


 what did he do yesterday?


----------



## NR 1

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> So is Curly really having that bad of a game?


maybe :biggrin: 
9points (fg 4/9) 8rebounds


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> what did he do yesterday?


Vinsane got him to go off.


----------



## jarkid

Grandmazter3 said:


> <sarcas>Its a conspiracy by the NBA to keep Carter down and increase Wade's populatrity. </sarcasm>


haha, nice answer.

i don't think we should be too serious to answer Vinsane's cute questions . :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> what did he do yesterday?


he went "off" on vinsane because vinsane was stalking him


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> i will be reporting this type of behavior to a mod.


So this is how it's going to end? I thought I meant more to you but I guess not. I guess I'm just the guy that cleans the peanut butter of your face


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> So this is how it's going to end? I thought I meant more to you but I guess not. I guess I'm just the guy that cleans the peanut butter of your face


....(goes to ignore list)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> So this is how it's going to end? I thought I meant more to you but I guess not. I guess I'm just the guy that cleans the peanut butter of your face


 :laugh:


----------



## ghoti

Put a little gray hair on this dude and he's Morgan Freeman.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I have no idea what that means.


i hate lbron james, because NBA loves him. and he think he is the one in the nba.

recall what did he do in the 06 all star game, selfish. and i hate his old face.

and i mean RJ and VC will beat him and finish his winning streak on saturday.


----------



## mjm1

the refs can just shove the whistle up their ***.


----------



## big furb

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> what did he do yesterday?


He bowled a 300, GO VINCE!!!! :clap: :banana:


----------



## AND1NBA

Krstic can't handle double teams. That not good news at this time of the season.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ghoti said:


> Put a little gray hair on this dude and he's Morgan Freeman.


 "To busy living or To busy dieing" Red (Morgan Freeman) from Shawshank Redemption...lol


----------



## GM3

Start of 3rd

Harrington misses, gets board but miss

Kidd nails a wide open 3

48-37 N-E-T-S

Smith draws foul on Carter..non shooting

Johnson hits

48-39 Nets

RJ misses open 3

Harrington misses


----------



## XRay34

Kidd taking over in the 3rd


----------



## GM3

Kidd hits

Hawks offensive foul

Kidd draws foul will shoot 2

Under 10

hits 1st and 2nd

52-39 Nets


----------



## GM3

Edwards hits

52-41 Nets

Kidd draws foul

Jackson: "Kidd has taken care of the Nets"


----------



## NR 1

Kidd


----------



## mjm1

carter wasnt ready for that shot, it was about two feet out of his range at 30 feet!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GM3

Smith misses

Oh the sickness, Carter with the massive dunk and the fouL!

54-41 Nets


----------



## dfunk15

god


----------



## XRay34

oooooh my god vince! what a dunk


----------



## Petey

Vinsane is no longer bored.

-Petey


----------



## HB

I hate when this happens


----------



## Phenom Z28

Set shot wilson


----------



## GM3

55-41 Nets

Under 9 to play

Harrington hits

55-43 Nets

Collins hits

harrington hits 3

57-46 Nets


----------



## XRay34

Al Harrington is dirty


----------



## mjm1

get robinson in there to gaurd Harrington.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Collins back to back


----------



## dfunk15

now that was silly


----------



## mjm1

carter a litte TOO excited with that shot.


----------



## Jizzy

Set Shot Willie again!


----------



## GM3

Set Show Willy hits

Smith misses

Carter misses a deep 3

59-46 Nets

Harrington blows dunk

Hawks miss 3

Collins loses it

Under 7 to play


----------



## jarkid

Petey said:


> Vinsane is no longer bored.
> 
> -Petey


very true, and he is happy in front of his TV now.


----------



## AND1NBA

I swear, our big men have the worst hands in the league. How can they constantly get blocked and stripped by guards?


----------



## HB

HEy Nets getting repped on ESPN. Greg really likes this team


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic with the meanness!


----------



## mjm1

KRSTIC FINALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY DUNKS the ball. YOU SEE, slamming the BALL is good.


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> HEy Nets getting repped on ESPN. Greg really likes this team


What did he say?


----------



## 7M3

Nenad's pissed he hasn't been getting calls.

He got up in the refs face after he finally did get one to go his way.


----------



## Vinsane

It seems like the Nets want VC streak of 20 to come to an end


----------



## NR 1

Krstic double-double 11points 10rebounds


----------



## HB

justasking? said:


> What did he say?


The usual, Nets peaking at the right time. Giving Nenad props also


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> The usual, Nets peaking at the right time. Giving Nenad props also


Thanks Hbwoy! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## jarkid

NJ 6:00 Nenad Krstic missed Jump Shot 
NJ 5:54 Offensive Rebound by Nenad Krstic 
NJ 5:53 Nenad Krstic made Slam Dunk 
ATL 5:53 Shooting foul on Esteban Batista 
NJ 5:53 Technical foul on Nenad Krstic 
NJ 5:53 Full Timeout 

someone did tell Nenad in the half-time that mjm1 want him to dunk the ****ing ball.


----------



## mjm1

krstic picks up the T, you go krstic. The refs missed to calls on that single play. By the way, how did they understand his yelling!


----------



## XRay34

110-84 Cavs


----------



## mjm1

krstic should just hit one of the refs and knock some common sense into them ITS RIDICULOUS!


----------



## 7M3

Hawks defenders are being allowed to maul Krstic, just because they're smaller than him.


----------



## mjm1

awwwwwwwwwwww **** man


----------



## jarkid

krsitc already has a double-double, he is going to be better than Kmart, including dunks.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> 110-84 Cavs


 Atlantic Division Champions NJ NETS 06! :banana: :clap: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34

oh what a shot by joe johnson

8/12 22 pts

flu my azz


----------



## mjm1

**** That Defensive laps with two seconds on the ****ing shot clock, damn!


----------



## XRay34

god wtf with these layups as time expires for the hawks

like 3rd of the night already

annoying


----------



## NR 1

:curse: refs


----------



## Jizzy

LMAO at the Hawks.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince shoot


----------



## NR 1

Krstic and Kidd with a block :banana:


----------



## jarkid

ATL 3:09 Tyronn Lue missed Jump Shot, Blocked by Nenad Krstic 
ATL 3:02 Offensive Rebound by Esteban Batista 
ATL 3:01 Esteban Batista made Layup (6 PTS)


----------



## XRay34

117-85 Cavs over *Sixers*
98-67 Wiz over *Knicks*

As for the other 2 division teams, Raptors and Celtics both have given up 100 points halfway through the 4th.

I love our division, so weak.


----------



## fruitcake

vince needs 5 more points.


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> 117-85 Cavs over *Sixers*
> 98-67 Wiz over *Knicks*
> 
> As for the other 2 division teams, Raptors and Celtics both have given up 100 points halfway through the 4th.
> 
> I love our division, so weak.


 If the 76ers lose, I'm rooting for the Pacers over the Bulls tonight!

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

Kidd 11points 11assists


----------



## XRay34

vince needs 3 more


----------



## XRay34

Petey said:


> If the 76ers lose, I'm rooting for the Pacers over the Bulls tonight!
> 
> -Petey


heck no then they tie bucks for 6th seed because bucks down 20 to heat right now


----------



## GM3

Johnson misses 3

Under 2 to play in the 3rd

Carter hits

72-57 Nets

Lue misses 3

kickball on Harrington

Under 1 to play

Vaughn hits

74-57 Nets

Lue misses a 3

Planinic finshes


----------



## justasking?

fruitcake said:


> vince needs 5 more points.


What do you mean?


----------



## XRay34

Nets up 19


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vaughn where did that come from?! :eek8:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic at the [email protected]


----------



## ghoti

...


----------



## Jizzy

Jaquey to Zoran!!


----------



## XRay34

BS that was a 3

Oh well

78-57 End 3

Up 21!


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits at the buzzer
*
78-57 Nets

End of 3rd*


----------



## mjm1

krstic ALMOST AT THE THREE POINT LINE WOW. THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Real

This team is ****ing ridiclious. Nenad Krstic!!!


----------



## jarkid

we don't need a big guy to rebound now, what we need is Chemistry, and then win a title.


----------



## Petey

Nets 10-0 run, Zoran kicks to Krstic for the jumper to end the 3rd.

Nets up 78-57 at the end of 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

justasking? said:


> What do you mean?


for his streak of 20+ points.

man our second unit is so good now. nets pulling away now.


----------



## Vinsane

vc's streak of 20 comes to an end


----------



## ghoti

The whole team's playing together and everyone's excited!


----------



## squaleca

VC streak over!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

K...The Hawks have to make a little run here so Vince can come back in and get his 3 points to continue his 20 point streak. That's all I'm asking...


----------



## mjm1

squaleca said:


> VC streak over!!!!!


there's still an entire quarter!


----------



## SetShotWilly

squaleca said:


> VC streak over!!!!!


um there is whole quarter to be played...


----------



## fruitcake

maybe frank will keep him in for 2 min and let him take a three or two.


----------



## NR 1

Krstic 15points 12rebounds


----------



## XRay34

Anyone know what channel the Rangers/Flyers game is on?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

mjm1 said:


> there's still an entire quarter!


 Very true and anything can happen....GO NETS....STOMP ON THEIR KNECKS and DON't let them breath!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter what a pass!


----------



## mjm1

krstic blocked for the 4th time!


----------



## justasking?

Krstic with 15points and 12boards. Wow! :clap:


----------



## fruitcake

cmon vince hit the three!


----------



## justasking?

NR 1 said:


> Krstic 15points 12rebounds


LOL. I didn't notice you posted the same thing. :cheers:


----------



## XRay34

this game is boring as heck, what ch is rangers/flyers


----------



## mjm1

well carter, attack the rim for the AND 1 and get to 20 points!


----------



## fruitcake

boooooooooooooo streak over now.


----------



## Petey

Cavs just beat the 76ers.

Nets are the Atlantic Divison Champs 4 of the last 5 years!!!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

what are they doing out there?!?! at least contest that layup


----------



## dfunk15

and here goes VC 20+ :no: :sigh: streak


----------



## Jizzy

LOL. Childress in a freshly cut ensemble rockin' the fro'


----------



## Aurelino

dfunk15 said:


> and here goes VC 20+ :no: :sigh: streak


This is the best way for that streak to end.


----------



## mjm1

frank doesnt realize that you need AT least vince carter OR jason kidd out their to run the point!


----------



## GM3

Under 10 to play

Smith draws foul will shoot 2

misses 1st...hits 2nd

80-66 Nets

RESET: Vaughn, Planinic, RJ, Murray, Cliffy

Cliffy hits

82-66 Nets


----------



## fruitcake

if the hawks get within 10 then vince will definitely come back, but i hope that will not be necessary.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Go Hawks :clap:


----------



## GM3

Smith drives and hits and draws foul


----------



## mjm1

goooood time to put carter in.


----------



## NR 1

:biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jason Kidd coming back in...


----------



## XRay34

hate this f'n bench


----------



## Phenom Z28

Joe Johnson cuts it to 10!


----------



## Aurelino

I can't believe some of you are rooting for the Hawks just for a scoring streak.


----------



## mjm1

FRANK MUST GET THE **** OUT OF THE BUILDING NOW. YOU ****ING ******* waits until its a 10 point game to put carter in. what A MORON!


----------



## jarkid

frank, you moron, always let all starters to rest, damn u.


----------



## Petey

Carter may get a chance.

Hawks pull to 10, with a 15-4 run to start off the quarter.

Fulgy, still 7:30+ to go...

Kidd checking back in.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Where Is Carter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Aurelino said:


> I can't believe some of you are rooting for the Hawks just for a scoring streak.


Ah... yeah. Pretty sad.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Under 8 to play

82-72 Nets

Kidd in for Planinic

Vaughn misses

Johnson misses, but Atlanta gets board, miss

Robinson misses 3

Under 7 to play

Lue hits

82-74 Netse


----------



## dfunk15

it'a all bricks now, down to 8


----------



## fruitcake

well.


----------



## XRay34

6 point game


----------



## NR 1

suprise, suprise game is not over..


----------



## Phenom Z28

Lead down to 8!

Dante Smith steals passes up ahead for the easy lay-up! Lead down to 6!


----------



## mjm1

Where The **** Is Carter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

this is getting serious. 

where is vince?

now is time to blame frank.


----------



## GM3

Carter getting ready to come back in

Under 6 to play

Kidd in and out on a 3

82-76 Nets

TimeOut Hawks


----------



## XRay34

speechless

17-1 run by the hawks to cut a 23 point lead to 6


----------



## mjm1

Put Carter In Now Now Now Now Nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## fruitcake

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Lead down to 8!
> 
> Dante Smith steals passes up ahead for the easy lay-up! Lead down to 6!


i think you're going a little too far with this.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince subbing in after the timeout :clap: But winning streak is on the line now!


----------



## Petey

Ah... up 6, with just under 6 to go.

Damn bench ain't holding up tonight.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Pathetic. Why does Jacque Vaughn still get minutes?


----------



## dfunk15

unnecessary drama


----------



## ghoti

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> K...The Hawks have to make a little run here so Vince can come back in and get his 3 points to continue his 20 point streak. That's all I'm asking...


This is your fault!


----------



## fruitcake

well just shows you how crap we are of a team in generating offense when our shots arent' falling and vince isn't in to play some iso.


----------



## justasking?

I hope that those who wanted the Hawks to come back so VC would come back are happy now. The lead is down to 6.


----------



## Phenom Z28

fruitcake said:


> i think you're going a little too far with this.


Did I say I was happy that the lead was down to 6? I was just doing a little PBP. I was happier with the lead in double digits.


----------



## mjm1

frank is the reigning coach of the month but a stupid **** for that matter.


----------



## Jizzy

Ah ****


----------



## XRay34

jacque vaughns +/- is prob like -594589459 this year


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Anything can happen (I did say this).......This is a Young Team, and they had to make a run eventually......I'm sure we'll win this game though.....We're playing to well not too.


----------



## AJC NYC

Am I the only one not worried?


----------



## XRay34

20 to 1 run

3 point game


----------



## mjm1

i just died.


----------



## XRay34

22-1 run

1 point game


----------



## GM3

Damn Hawks, Always go down with a fight.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dante Smith for 3! Lead down to 3! omg

Nets turn it over alley oop to Dante Smith, lead down to 1! OMG


----------



## big furb

This game should have been over dammit!!! Now it looks like Vince may have to keep his streak going in order for the nets to keep their streak going


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC3 20 points ok i'm happy, bring this lead back to 30.


----------



## mjm1

THE ARE ****ING WITH OUR MINDS! :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake

wow. be careful what you wish for.


----------



## NR 1

good job Frank..


----------



## XRay34

i fn broke my remote

chucked it bounced off floor hit drawer regichaed off floor again and hit my glass entertainment case.


----------



## dfunk15

OMG, hawks aren't as harmless as some thought

vc to the rescue, drills a three


----------



## AJC NYC

Am i the only nets fan that isnt worried


----------



## mjm1

atlanta is out scoring us 24-7 in the fourth quarter HOLY ****


----------



## XRay34

a 22-1 run by the f'n hawks @ nj

the f'n hawks own us man

we can be up 50 and theyll make it a close game


----------



## jarkid

* FIRE LAWRENCCE FRANK !!! NOW !!!* , maybe ravor44 needs to change his words size again.


----------



## fruitcake

this would be a terrible time to end our two streaks. the winning streak and the 34-0 leading after 3 streak.


----------



## VinceIsLoco

The people who rooted for the lead to slip should all burn in hell.

Vince's streak is about 1/100000000 as important as the win streak.

Unbelievable.


----------



## uptown4784

damm chill


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dante Smith dunk! CRAP! Lead down to 2.


----------



## 7M3

thats what i like to see, baby

vince being a leader


----------



## mjm1

This Team Cant ****ing Rebound, That Is Bull****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

now it's a dog fight, ****


----------



## Phenom Z28

Set shot Willy! Whew!!! Cushions it back to 4.

Hawks miss a 3, rebound goes off Jason Kidd and out of bounds.


----------



## GM3

Smith dammit

85-83 Nets

Collins hits!

87-83 Nets

Grundey for 3 misses, Smith gets board and Hawks ball

Traveling on Johnson


----------



## mjm1

7M3 said:


> thats what i like to see, baby
> 
> vince being a leader


he's the ****ing mvp of this team.


----------



## Jizzy

What the ****!!!


----------



## fruitcake

VinceIsLoco said:


> The people who rooted for the lead to slip should all burn in hell.
> 
> Vince's streak is about 1/100000000 as important as the win streak.
> 
> Unbelievable.


well its about 1/10000 now cuase sixers lost and we clinch the division.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Atlanta turns it over. Carter fights and scratches under the basket and gets fouled, going to the line.


----------



## NR 1

krstic blocks j.smith


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC hits both FTs, Nets up 89-83 with 3:51 left.


----------



## GM3

Carter draws foul will shoot 2

hits both

89-83 Nets


----------



## XRay34

cant fn believe this bs


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter misses the corner 3.

Grundy gets blocked. Anthony drives again and gets fouled, going to the line. He hits 1 of 2, lead to 5 now.


----------



## Jizzy

Twin just rejected that mother****er


----------



## mjm1

**** That ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

this has all the makings of a loss 

can just feel it


----------



## GM3

Grundey draws foul

will shoot 2..hits 1

89-84 Nets

Under 3

RJ gets blocked

Smith misses 3

RJ misses 3

Under 3 to play

Batista slams it

89-86 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ drives and gets blocked by Josh Smith, Hawks recover.

Josh Smith a rainbow 3 off the front of the rim. Kidd runs but RJ misses a 3.

Batista dunks it on a 2-on-1. Lead down to 3!


----------



## XRay34

NO FN WAY!!!!!! NO!!!!! NO!!!!

we cant score and they scoring at will


----------



## mjm1

I AM GOING TO MURDER THESE REFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets in the half court set, Carter drives misses the banker, Krstic misses the tip in.

Late foul called on VC, blocking foul. Josh Smith to the line...


----------



## GM3

Carter misses, Krstic cant tip it

Blocking foul on Carter

Smith will shoot 2


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my ****ing god!!!


----------



## XRay34

89-87

1:37

Was 23 in quarter

F this


----------



## GM3

Smith hits 1st, Time Out Nets

2 Point game

89-87 Nets.

WTF


----------



## Phenom Z28

Josh Smith misses the first, lead still 3.

Smith makes the 2nd, 89-87 NJ, Timeout called. 1:37 left.


----------



## mjm1

IF carter IS EVER AGAIN REMOVED FROM A GAME WITH MORE THAN 6 MINUTES LEFT i will want heads to roll!


----------



## Vinsane

y the hell is vinc not touchin the ball on some possesions
pass it to the nestle crunch time player


----------



## SetShotWilly

RJ cant make a clutch shot even if his life depended on it


----------



## NR 1

timeout


----------



## dfunk15

two bad calls, first vince was fouled on the drive, and that was charge by Smith


----------



## XRay34

4-21 from the field in the 4th

unreal


----------



## GM3

2 point game

Carter takes a 3 but is fouled! 

Carter will shoot 3


----------



## dfunk15

vc fouled on a three


----------



## mjm1

LOL carter draws a foul on the three point shot!


----------



## squaleca

theres a show in canada which shows games all around the league now i get to watch cause they only show close games so im happy sorry guys!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

why the f is jacque vaughn in?

cmon vince hit at least 2 of these 3


----------



## big furb

Unbelievabe, the Nets better pull this out


----------



## GM3

Carter hits all 3

92-87 Nets

1:25 to play in the 4th

Grundey for 3 misses and loose ball fou on hawks

1:12 to play


----------



## XRay34

Thank god we don't play the Hawks no more.

Man they are a freakin' pain in the neck....


----------



## roro26

squaleca said:


> theres a show in canada which shows games all around the league now i get to watch cause they only show close games so im happy sorry guys!!!!!


I thought that was only on wednesdays, court surfing on the score... good heads up.


----------



## XRay34

94-87


----------



## mjm1

its never good when a team gets bored and lets the opponent get back into the game. But letting them outscore you by nearly 20 IN THE FOURTH QUARTER, come ON!!!


----------



## Jizzy

The Hawks have the ugliest players on their roster


----------



## GM3

94-87 Nets

1:12 to play


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> y the hell is vinc not touchin the ball on some possesions
> pass it to the nestle crunch time player


you probably went to the store, and bought nestle coffee and crunch.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Okay....things are fairly safe again.


----------



## XRay34

bloody disgusting

94-90


----------



## Phenom Z28

Joe Johnson, unreal. 3 pointer, lead down to 4 again.


----------



## GM3

Ahh Johnson

94-90 Nets

Under 1 to play

Kidd 3 in and out dammit

Johnson draws foul.. wil shoot 2

32.1 to play


----------



## dfunk15

how is that a foul?


----------



## mjm1

Carter Fouls Un ****ing Believable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd 2nd in-and-out 3 pointer this quarter...

32 seconds left. Johnson draws the foul on Carter, going to the line.


----------



## XRay34

Oh My Fn God Ima Cry


----------



## squaleca

roro26 said:


> I thought that was only on wednesdays, court surfing on the score... good heads up.



its on tonight but they aint showing the game!!! they just showed whats his name who ripped babcock for picking charlie now hes ripping the raptor fans!!


----------



## Vinsane

that is why carter should shoot he has to much faith in his ****in teammates


----------



## Phenom Z28

Johnson hits both freethrows, 2 point game.


----------



## XRay34

lemme guess nets dont score here and hawks score and win or ot


----------



## mjm1

Offensive Foul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Phenom Z28

VInce drives, misses, tips, misses.

Joe Johnson called for the OFFENSIVE FOUL! 8.9 left!


----------



## XRay34

this is fn bs though how does vc miss that tip shot

everything is going in and out


----------



## GM3

hits both

94-92 Nets

Carter misses and cant tip it 

Offensive foul on Johnon!

8.4 to play, they foul Carter and will shoot 2


----------



## GM3

8.4 to play

Robinson in for Krstic

VC hits both

96-92 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Deep down inside every VC fan is loving this....I know it......Whoever wanted VC to get his 20 point record I'm hoping you're happy.......I'm just glad we got the 'W".


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince Carter at the line, hits the first, 3 point game...still one possession game though.

Vince hits the 2nd, 4 point game. TImeout Hawks. 8.4 left.


----------



## mjm1

clutch, he is the mvp of this team, not jason kidd.


----------



## roro26

squaleca said:


> its on tonight but they aint showing the game!!! they just showed whats his name who ripped babcock for picking charlie now hes ripping the raptor fans!!


:eek8: Don't they realize there are games on???? :curse: mumbo jumbo.


----------



## XRay34

96-92

8.4 from a disgraceful win

23 point lead with 11 min to go and they almost lose

a win is a win but why stress us nets fans against a 22-50 team, up 23 @ home in NJ, 34-0 streak when leading after 3, 12 game win streak is on the line?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

mjm1 said:


> clutch, he is the mvp of this team, not jason kidd.


 RIIIIIIGHT!


----------



## Phenom Z28

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Deep down inside every VC fan is loving this....I know it......Whoever wanted VC to get his 20 point record I'm hoping you're happy.......I'm just glad we got the 'W".


I gotta admit, I am happy. This is exciting basketball.


----------



## jarkid

we don't have bench.


----------



## kidd2rj

was the officiating this bad during the rest of the game? i was out so i only saw mid 3rd on but those last 2 calls were very questionable. Joe johnson should not have gone to the line on the foul by carter...and that did not look to be enough to warrant an offensive foul call when there's only 9 seconds left. Oh well...nets win so no big deal.


----------



## fruitcake

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Deep down inside every VC fan is loving this....I know it......Whoever wanted VC to get his 20 point record I'm hoping you're happy.......I'm just glad we got the 'W".


we dont need anymore of this.

i hope nobody makes threads about this.


----------



## VinceIsLoco

Listen, one game does not make Vince MVP of this team. Speaking bad of J-Kidd is blasphemy if you are really a Nets fan. I'm glad it looks like we are going to get the win, but Vince's god damn 20 point streak is one of the more meaningless things I've ever heard of.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Grundy hits, but only 1.1 seconds left. Lead down to 2 but game is ovaaa.

Nets inbound to Kidd, game over.


----------



## fruitcake

jarkid said:


> we don't have bench.


we have chairs tho.


----------



## GM3

8.4 to play

1.1 to play they score

*nets win 96-94 


*


----------



## XRay34

96-94 Final

Shoulda never happened


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

A "W" is a "W" and it doesn't matter how it looks in the win column......Lucky Number 13!


----------



## squaleca

oh no VC Streak is over!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

35-0 when leading after 3

crazy stat


----------



## JCB

damn. Why the Hawks always gotta give me a heart attack?


----------



## Jizzy

What a terrible ending


----------



## mjm1

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> RIIIIIIGHT!


its the truth. The hawks continued their run by 11 points even when KIDD was checked in. When carter is put back in the game, he scores a three immediately and scores the last 9 net points of the game. Jason Kidd is still the captain, but carter won the game.


----------



## justasking?

fruitcake said:


> we dont need anymore of this.
> 
> i hope nobody makes threads about this.


But he clearly has a very good point. My favorite player is JKidd, but I wouldn't care if he misses a triple double as long as the Nets win and win well... I personally would not wish for the lead to dwindle just so that Kidd would come back and get his triple double. The win is more important for me. So I understand what he meant with his post.


----------



## Vladman27

On the bright side, some gamblers probably won big money from the spread in this game.


----------



## ghoti

That game was perfect!

Frank can now get in everyone's face. It's hard to ride guys who are kicking so much ***.


----------



## squaleca

mjm1 said:


> its the truth. The hawks continued their run by 11 points even when KIDD was checked in. When carter is put back in the game, scores a three immediately and scores the last 9 net points.



kidd is our 1,2,3 quarter MVP Vince is our 4rth quarter MVP so id give it to RJ!!


----------



## SetShotWilly

Nets were going for W no. "13". What did you guys expect?


----------



## justasking?

Nets win... thank God. :clap:


----------



## HB

Wow I get back and see the hawks have cut down the lead drastically. Lol seems the Vince-Kidd debate is on again.

Meanwhile both those players could care less about what guys on here think


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

fruitcake said:


> we dont need anymore of this.
> 
> i hope nobody makes threads about this.


 I won't make a thread.........I'm going by what was posted when we were up by 23 or 24.......I'm not making the **** up......I didn't post put VC back in so that he can get his 20 or that I hope the Hawks make a run.....So that VC can get his 20......So please don't come at me with that BS.....I've never caused problems on here....So Be Easy....4 real!


----------



## VC_15

STeven . A smith just dissed Toronto fans, he decimated them.


----------



## NR 1

Nets WIN

Carter 27p 9r
Krstic 17p 14r
RJ 17p
Kidd 11p 13a 7r


----------



## HB

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I won't make a thread.........I'm going by what was posted when we were up by 23 or 24.......I'm not making the **** up......I didn't post put VC back in so that he can get his 20 or that I hope the Hawks make a run.....So that VC can get his 20......So please don't come at me with that BS.....I've never caused problems on here....So Be Easy....4 real!


Whats going on, did someone post that they wanted Vince back in to keep is streak alive? Lol I missed that


----------



## mjm1

VC_15 said:


> STeven . A smith just dissed Toronto fans, he decimated them.


what did he say?


----------



## Fray

Hbwoy said:


> Wow I get back and see the hawks have cut down the lead drastically. Lol seems the Vince-Kidd debate is on again.
> 
> *Meanwhile both those players could care less about what guys on here think*


 :clap: :cheers:


----------



## VC_15

mjm1 said:


> what did he say?


he said i don't give a damn what Toronto fans think of me, I don't even like them. ( about Charli Villanueva story).


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Whats going on, did someone post that they wanted Vince back in to keep is streak alive? Lol I missed that


Some posters wanted the lead to dwindle so VC would come back and get his 20 point game. It was a 20+ lead at that time.


----------



## NR 1

:cheers:


----------



## Fray

Hawks are to Nets as Jazz are to Pistons...The Hawks/Jazz are clearly not as good as the Nets/Pistons but their games are always hard faught.


----------



## HB

justasking? said:


> Some posters wanted the lead to dwindle so VC would come back and get his 20 point game. It was a 20+ lead at that time.


LMAO now thats funny. Hopefully it was in jest though, I dont think anyone wants the nets to lose a game just so Vince can score more


----------



## mjm1

Hbwoy said:


> Whats going on, did someone post that they wanted Vince back in to keep is streak alive? Lol I missed that


people were cheering against the nets and with the Hawks so that they could cut the lead and make it a close game so that Carter would get back in the game. Let that BE A LESSON TO PEOPLE, DONT CHEER AGAINST THE FREAKING HOME TEAM!!!


----------



## 7M3

justasking? said:


> But he clearly has a very good point. My favorite player is JKidd, but I wouldn't care if he misses a triple double as long as the Nets win and win well... I personally would not wish for the lead to dwindle just so that Kidd would come back and get his triple double. The win is more important for me. So I understand what he meant with his post.


That's because you're a Nets fan. These guys aren't Nets fans. Not in any way, shape, or form. They're only motivation for cheering the Nets is to see Vince gain the attention that team success brings.


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> people were cheering against the nets and with the Hawks so that they could cut the lead and make it a close game so that Carter would get back in the game. Let that BE A LESSON TO PEOPLE, DONT CHEER AGAINST THE FREAKING HOME TEAM!!!


Do you honestly think my cheering on the other side of my lap top, 1000 miles away from where the game is taking place had any affect on the outcome of the game?


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> LMAO now thats funny. Hopefully it was in jest though, I dont think anyone wants the nets to lose a game just so Vince can score more


Yeah, I know, however the timing was awful as after those posts were made, the Hawks made a run and the lead was cut to 1. So I guess some posters felt slighted that VC's 20point game was more important than anything else.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Fray said:


> Hawks are to Nets as Jazz are to Pistons...The Hawks/Jazz are clearly not as good as the Nets/Pistons but their games are always hard faught.


true


----------



## HB

7M3 said:


> That's because you're a Nets fan. These guys aren't Nets fans. Not in any way, shape, or form. They're only motivation for cheering the Nets is to see Vince gain the attention that team success brings.


Lets not generalize shall we, not every Vince fan is like that.


----------



## mjm1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Do you honestly think my cheering on the other side of my lap top, 1000 miles away from where the game is taking place had any affect on the outcome of the game?


Hey, how else can it be explained :biggrin:, and i was really only kidding around. It was apparent the team just got bored as they literally alowed 3 consecutive layups by the hawks on the defensive end.


----------



## Phenom Z28

7M3 said:


> That's because you're a Nets fan. These guys aren't Nets fans. Not in any way, shape, or form. They're only motivation for cheering the Nets is to see Vince gain the attention that team success brings.


Eh...that's kind of the extreme outlook of it. These guys aren't originally Nets fans, but they've become such. If Kidd was on a 20 game triple double streak and was 1 rebound away, I'd be cheering for the other team to catch up a little to bring him back in too. That's just how I am, I like basketball to be exciting. 20 point blowout = not exciting.


----------



## HB

justasking? said:


> Yeah, I know, however the timing was awful as after those posts were made, the Hawks made a run and the lead was cut to 1. So I guess some posters felt slighted that VC's 20point game was more important than anything else.


Well you can also look at it like this without the comments the others made. Isnt it disturbing that the other players couldnt hold on to a 20 point lead once Vince was out.


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> people were cheering against the nets and with the Hawks so that they could cut the lead and make it a close game so that Carter would get back in the game. Let that BE A LESSON TO PEOPLE, DONT CHEER AGAINST THE FREAKING HOME TEAM!!!


u act like it was our fault that the hawks came back it was franks fault for sittin vince for so long


----------



## mjm1

Hbwoy said:


> Well you can also look at it like this without the comments the others made. Isnt it disturbing that the other players couldnt hold on to a 20 point lead once Vince was out.


They LITERALLY STOPPED TRYING, they just got bored.


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> Hey, how else can it be explained :biggrin:, and i was really only kidding around. It was apparent the team just got bored as they literally alowed 3 consecutive layups by the hawks on the defensive end.


I know  But some people here probably really do think it matters. "omg he's cheering for the other team! He's not a real fan!" People are too serious about this stuff sometimes....


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Do you honestly think my cheering on the other side of my lap top, 1000 miles away from where the game is taking place had any affect on the outcome of the game?


 No, but this is a New Jersey Nets forum... there is always a Hawks forum if you want to root for them with their fans.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

Hbwoy said:


> Lets not generalize shall we, not every Vince fan is like that.


You're right. I'm a Vince fan. I'm not like that.

But, yes, all those guys that used to be Toronto "fans" who just started posting here because of Vince are like that. That's right, ALL. Or are you gonna try and convince you'd continue to support the Nets if Vince were to leave?


----------



## big furb

It's stupid to wish for the other team to make a run just so vince can keep his streak going. That being said, I wonder if it bugs some posters here that the Nets REALLY needed vince to keep his streak going in order for them to pull this game out.


----------



## HB

mjm1 said:


> They LITERALLY STOPPED TRYING, they just got bored.


I thought as much, I can tell you this would never happen against the heat, spurs, piston, suns or any other top team out there.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> No, but this is a New Jersey Nets forum... there is always a Hawks forum if you want to root for them with their fans.
> 
> -Petey


Wow dude....just wow...


----------



## njspeck12

I had a heart attack so i missed the last 2 minutes of the game at least they won.

How can you call yourself a fan and root against your favorite player's team it's just pure hypocracy.


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Well you can also look at it like this without the comments the others made. Isnt it disturbing that the other players couldnt hold on to a 20 point lead once Vince was out.


 Sure... as the Nets' bench gives up a huge run, it's comforting reading other supposed Nets fans rooting them on.

But... maybe that is just me.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Hbwoy said:


> I thought as much, I can tell you this would never happen against the heat, spurs, piston, suns or any other top team out there.


of course not, at one point, the Hawks were doing ****ing layup drills. Than when the lead was at 11, they started to hit one three after another.


----------



## Fray

Hbwoy said:


> I thought as much, I can tell you this would never happen against the heat, spurs, piston, *suns* or any other top team out there.


 :laugh: We beat the Suns by 40! 
I'd rather have a team come back from 20 and ALMOST win than get beat by 40.


----------



## HB

7M3 said:


> You're right. I'm a Vince fan. I'm not like that.
> 
> But, yes, all those guys that used to be Toronto "fans" who just started posting here because of Vince are like that. That's right, ALL. Or are you gonna try and convince you'd continue to support the Nets if Vince were to leave?


Whats the judge of someone's loyalty? So if Vince were to leave and I stopped posting on here, does that mean I dont root for the team to succeed


----------



## Jizzy

WTF were the Nets thinking taking 3s from halfcourt?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Sure... as the Nets' bench gives up a huge run, it's comforting reading other supposed Nets fans rooting them on.
> 
> But... maybe that is just me.
> 
> -Petey


Maybe your discomfort should be with the team giving up their incredible lead rather than the fans.


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Well you can also look at it like this without the comments the others made. Isnt it disturbing that the other players couldnt hold on to a 20 point lead once Vince was out.


Yes it was very disturbing. However, I hope you also understand how the fans of the Nets felt upon reading those posts. I know they were most probably in jest, but as I've mentioned, the timing was awful. It was followed by a Hawks run which made those posts even more glaring.


----------



## Aurelino

jizzy said:


> WTF were the Nets thinking taking 3s from halfcourt?


Ridiculousity! (I like that word).


----------



## HB

justasking? said:


> Yes it was very disturbing. However, I hope you also understand how the fans of the Nets felt upon reading those posts. I know they were most probably in jest, but as I've mentioned, the timing was awful. It was followed by a Hawks run which made those posts even more glaring.


I agree, most especially when a loss wasnt out of the question


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Maybe your discomfort should be with the team giving up their incredible lead rather than the fans.


 Uhm... look.

Who the hell won't be pissed the bench pissed away a lead verus the Hawks? Compounding that with the fact that several supposed fans are rooting the Hawks on.

-Petey


----------



## thacarter

At the end of the day we won, which is the MOST IMPORTANT THING..we shouldnt have let up and allow dem to get so close,but hey whatever we won, im happy :banana: :banana:


----------



## mjm1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Maybe your discomfort should be with the team giving up their incredible lead rather than the fans.


that was not the problem, THE PROBLEM IS THE TEAM GOT BORED and some were rooting for the other team as they were making a run, in my eyes, that is completely unnacceptable if you are a true nets fan.


----------



## Aurelino

If Kidd was playing 38 mpg and on a 15 game 10-assists streak, I would have been very happy if he got 8 assists in 28 minutes and the team won comfortably, but that's just me.


----------



## Petey

Wait, oh course I'm wrong... as several obviously weren't pissed the bench pissed the lead away as there were a few cheering on the Hawks to go on a run.

My bad.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Sure... as the Nets' bench gives up a huge run, it's comforting reading other supposed Nets fans rooting them on.
> 
> But... maybe that is just me.
> 
> -Petey


Thats exactly my point. I know that those comments were mostly made in jest, but as I've mentioned earlier, the timing was awful. After they were posted, the Hawks went on a run. It may not have had anything to do with the run, but seeing some "cheer" for the other team is quite sad. I'm sure that those comments were made "more significant" simply because the Nets lost the lead too. Right or wrong, I personally wouldn't like seeing others cheer for the other team, but thats just me.


----------



## justasking?

Aurelino said:


> If Kidd was playing 38 mpg and on a 15 game 10-assists streak, I would have been very happy if he got 8 assists in 28 minutes and the team won confortably, but that's just me.


Exactly my sentiments. Thats what I mentioned in one of my earlier posts. :cheers:


----------



## Jizzy

I blame these damn fruit magnets!!!


----------



## justasking?

jizzy said:


> I blame these damn fruit magnets!!!


 :yes: :laugh:


----------



## VCFSO2000

7M3 said:


> You're right. I'm a Vince fan. I'm not like that.
> 
> But, yes, all those guys that used to be Toronto "fans" who just started posting here because of Vince are like that. That's right, ALL. Or are you gonna try and convince you'd continue to support the Nets if Vince were to leave?


I can't tell you if I'd still be nets fan if Carter leaves,but I can tell you that I'm still a raps fan if that's any indication.

The only reason I only post here is because I'm lazy. My computers' kinda slow so I always stay in the same forum. 

Barely go on the general forum.


----------



## HB

For what its worth, ESPN giving NEnad props right now.


----------



## GM3

justasking? said:


> Thats exactly my point. I know that those comments were mostly made in jest, but as I've mentioned earlier, the timing was awful. After they were posted, the Hawks went on a run. It may not have had anything to do with the run, but seeing some "cheer" for the other team is quite sad. I'm sure that *those comments were made "more significant" simply because the Nets lost the lead too.* Right or wrong, I personally wouldn't like seeing others cheer for the other team, but thats just me.


It doesnt matter, up by 5 or 30 I have never heard a fan say "I hope we lose the lead". How can you cheer for your team to lose a lead? Hell Carter was pissed and he is the one with the damn record.


----------



## mjm1

You can try to spell it out any way you want to, but to me, putting an individual accomplishment ahead of the teams success as the main priority is simply unacceptable.


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> It doesnt matter, up by 5 or 30 I have never heard a fan say "I hope we lose the lead". How can you cheer for your team to lose a lead? Hell Carter was pissed and he is the one with the damn record.


OH believe me, we're both on the same page here. I personally didn't like those comments as well. I couldn't believe it myself. 

Anyhow, I am just glad that the Nets won. :cheers:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Hbwoy said:


> For what its worth, ESPN giving NEnad props right now.


About damn time. I liked his intensity when he got hacked, and only got the call on his follow-up dunk. He was INTENSE, and so got a T. He was huge in the paint, even though he didn't shoot particularly well, though the 6-16 is misleading, as it includes missed taps and 2 hacks that weren't called.

Cliffy had a couple of clutch shots, which is always nice to see. Then again, Collins also hit some key jumpers down the stretch, so that's awesome.


----------



## VCFSO2000

I understand what you guys are saying,really,but this is not as big of a deal as you're making it out to be.

I've always done this. Even when Carter was a raptor,I'd kinda wish the lead would go away so he would go back on the floor and accomplish some sort of goal such as the 30,40 or 50 point plateau.

I don't see the big deal. This isn't because I'm a Carter fan who doesn't have respect for the team he's on as I'm still a raps fan. This is just the type of NBA fan I am. If Charlie Villenueva is on the bench with 48 points and the raptors area leading by 100 points,and Charlie-V is the bench,I want that lead to crumble so he can crack the 50-point plateau. If Duncan,of the team I hate with every fiber of my being,the SA Spurs,is one rebound away from a quadruple-double and he's on the bench because the game's out of hand,I want the lead to be reduced so I can see it happen.

This is not a case of putting an individual accomplishment before the team,this is a case of taking a lead lightly. We all do that sometimes. I don't see the difference between this and the Nets force-feeding Carter in MIA so he could get 50. It's completely getting out of offensive rythm to cater to one's person individual accomplishment. Yet,nobody said anything about that.

Here,while I understand where some of you are coming from,people overreact because incidents like these make the case against the "Whipped VC Fan who doesn't care about the team" that much stronger.


----------



## geeXone

WOW! a whole lot went on in this forum! I'm pretty new to the whole forum but I think its awesome how the play by play gets put in this forum. My question is...

Anyone think its funny or odd how the Nets blew the 23 point lead, once the Cavs beat the Sixers. They definitely relaxed. Sometime in the break between the 3rd n 4th quarter, someone walked over to the Nets bench and said congrats you won the Atlantic! And let the relaxing begin! Not cool...in regards to the whole lose the lead so Vince can be supreme, (that whole argument maybe over) but I personally want to see the Nets blow out every team they play. Even if that gets boring to some people? not to me, the starters will get more rest and they may even put on a dunk show while their at it. 

I'm so glad they won, a whole weight was lifted off my shoulders once the ref called the offensive foul on Joe Johnson, which clearly was a stiff arm to RJ. 

I'll be at CAA for the Bobcats game! See you guys there! :banana:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VCFSO2000 said:


> I understand what you guys are saying,really,but this is not as big of a deal as you're making it out to be.
> 
> I've always done this. Even when Carter was a raptor,I'd kinda wish the lead would go away so he would go back on the floor and accomplish some sort of goal such as the 30,40 or 50 point plateau.
> 
> I don't see the big deal. This isn't because I'm a Carter fan who doesn't have respect for the team he's on as I'm still a raps fan. This is just the type of NBA fan I am. If Charlie Villenueva is on the bench with 48 points and the raptors area leading by 100 points,and Charlie-V is the bench,I want that lead to crumble so he can crack the 50-point plateau. If Duncan,of the team I hate with every fiber of my being,the SA Spurs,is one rebound away from a quadruple-double and he's on the bench because the game's out of hand,I want the lead to be reduced so I can see it happen.
> 
> This is not a case of putting an individual accomplishment before the team,this is a case of taking a lead lightly. We all do that sometimes. I don't see the difference between this and the Nets force-feeding Carter in MIA so he could get 50. It's completely getting out of offensive rythm to cater to one's person individual accomplishment. Yet,nobody said anything about that.
> 
> Here,while I understand where some of you are coming from,people overreact becasue incidents like these make the case against the "Whipped VC Fan who doesn't care about the team" that much stronger.


So would it be fair to say that you're just trying to explain that as a fan of a player you like to see him on the court and playing at a high level, or even players you don't like, if they're close to achieving a record? Sounds fair enough to me.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Krstic All Star said:


> So would it be fair to say that you're just trying to explain that as a fan of a player you like to see him on the court and playing at a high level, or even players you don't like, if they're close to achieving a record? Sounds fair enough to me.


Yes,I'm claiming that I discount every moral aspect of the game in favor of an individual aspect when the player's close to achieving a record.

But I have to be honest,when talking about your favorite player,expectations of the "record" you're about to witness are lessened.Me personally,I want to see a Tim Duncan pull off the quadruple double.


But here,VC fans were panicking over a simple 20 point game.


----------



## HB

geeXone said:


> I'm so glad they won, a whole weight was lifted off my shoulders once the ref called the offensive foul on Joe Johnson, which clearly was a stiff arm to RJ.


One of the very few moments were Refs actually make the right call at the end of games


----------



## Netted

If the Nets were up 20 and Vince was left in the game with 18 points, and he got hurt, there would have been a lot of upset people calling for Franks head. Again.


----------



## HB

Netted- said:


> If the Nets were up 20 and Vince was left in the game with 18 points, and he got hurt, there would have been a lot of upset people calling for Franks head. Again.


Darn Straight


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

geeXone said:


> WOW! a whole lot went on in this forum! I'm pretty new to the whole forum but I think its awesome how the play by play gets put in this forum. My question is...
> 
> Anyone think its funny or odd how the Nets blew the 23 point lead, once the Cavs beat the Sixers. They definitely relaxed. Sometime in the break between the 3rd n 4th quarter, someone walked over to the Nets bench and said congrats you won the Atlantic! And let the relaxing begin! Not cool...in regards to the whole lose the lead so Vince can be supreme, (that whole argument maybe over) but I personally want to see the Nets blow out every team they play. Even if that gets boring to some people? not to me, the starters will get more rest and they may even put on a dunk show while their at it.
> 
> *I'm so glad they won, a whole weight was lifted off my shoulders once the ref called the offensive foul on Joe Johnson, which clearly was a stiff arm to RJ. *
> I'll be at CAA for the Bobcats game! See you guys there! :banana:



That play right there was the "Highlight" of the night for me......Even with all the Top ten Dunks and Fast break points, and buzzer beating shots......RJ's man on man defense on JJ during Atlanta's final possession of the game......Was a thing of Beauty........It all starts and ends with Defense!


----------



## Phenom Z28

After the win last night the Nets are on pace for Fifty-One wins on the season :banana:.

VC passed two players, even one of his own coaches on the all-time scoring list. A former Net is next...

157. Johnny Newman - 12,740
*158. Vince Carter - 12,714*
159. Bill Cartwright - 12,713
160. Armen Gilliam - 12,700

In other league news, Seattle's Ray Allen is going to pass Dale Ellis on the all-time 3 pointers made list with his next one.

1. Reggie Miller - 2,560
2. Dale Ellis - 1,719
*2. Ray Allen - 1,719*

If Cliffy plays the rest of the season, he'll pass Moses Malone in the last game for 7th place on the career most games played list.


----------

